# 574 Diesel Leaks Fuel from return line



## hayman (Jul 16, 2012)

574 IHC leaks feul from the return line on the injecters just started this when I was finishing my haying any ideas


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

With age (tractor built 1970-78), I guess the rubber hoses will be perished and require renewal ????


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd second the bad hose idea. Rubber only lasts so long before it cracks and starts to leak.


----------



## hayman (Jul 16, 2012)

*hayman*

thanks to everyone for your ideas and suggestion about the fuel leak on my 574 ihc seems to be all good now that i replaced the hose thanks again.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it fixed!


----------

